# is it OK to vape?



## hellmr (Nov 29, 2012)

is using vape at 3mg nicotine ok ? is it bad for my health?

I have never been a smoker but I use it to cut the curving for carbs and it keeps me calm and in a good mood.

also, are nicotine and caffeine good for weight loss?


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Having done both there's no way vape fills your lungs with crap like cigarettes do. It's certainly nowhere near as bad as smoking but there may be risks. Vaping hasn't been around long enough for us to know what the long term risks may be. I doubt you'll do much damage short term.

Yes nicotine can keep you calm and in a good mood. This is false, however. It's very highly addictive. Because it has such a short half life in the system when levels drop you go into withdrawal. The same withdrawal as any addictive drug. When you then injest more nicotine this alleviation of the withdrawal gives a false impression of wellbeing.

Yes, nicotine is good for weight loss. I don't think experts fully understand why nicotine is other than the fact that most who quit nicotine usually gain weight afterwards.

I find coffee suppresses my appetite but nowhere near as much as nicotine does.

Hope you are okay @hellmr as I'm aware you haven't been well


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Nicotine as a weight loss drug is a terrible idea. One of the most addictive substances in the world and we don't have enough proof that vaping is entirely safe.


----------



## unclezillion (Sep 17, 2017)

anything new is safe! just look at the early days of tobacco! Don't put anything into your lungs other than air


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

nWo said:


> One of the most addictive substances in the world


 I've "given up" smoking hundreds of times. In my case it takes about 10 days to either quit or develop the addiction. Vapes were the best thing that we're ever invented, I'd have unlikely ever quit if it wasn't for them.

One thing I do know is that tobacco is far more addictive than vaping or patches/lozenges, etc. There's more to it than nicotine, other chemicals in tobacco smoke makes it even more addictive. A bit of a study below. I still don't think experts understand why tobacco is more addictive than nicotine on its own

https://academic.oup.com/ntr/article-abstract/18/5/509/2511632?redirectedFrom=fulltext


----------



## GMme (May 17, 2010)

its a whole lot safer than smoking. No actual burning so carcenogens dont form, lung functionality greatly increased compared to ciggies.

We have had a tonne of proper studies done and the evidence is there to support the fact it is 95% safer than smoking. The best thing would be to do neither but failing that then vape>smoke

There are some concerns regarding the state change that occour during vaporisation in some flavourings. Just so you understand what i mean the base ingredients for an eliquid are PG (monopropelyne glycol) VG (vegatable glycerine) Water soluble flavouring and then of course nicotine.

Nicotine is not harmful, it is adictive but does not cause cancer or do you actual harm. There is nicotine in all sorts of things, tomatoes i think and loads of other foods.

Where the contention lies at the moment is with the flavours, there are some that contain some small quantities of nastys such as aceytle prop, accetonin and diacytle. The amounts found in the liquids are small but the long term 15+ year evidence is not there to support the fact they are safe. There are 1000's of flavours that are safe, they go through hard testing including emission tests, gcms tests etc.

In america, (where most of the negative press is coming from) there are no legislations in place to ensure that liquids do not contain these so called nasties, here in the uk we have a thing called the TPD ( Tobacco Protocal Directive) these make sure that legitimate manufacturers use only the tested and found to be ok flavourings, these tests are expensive and they are required for every flavour and strength variant. So lets say you have a flavour and you make that flavour in 6 different strengths, you need to pay for 6 tests. It is pretty strict. Also the recent spate of deaths in america were people vaping illegal THC oils in vape pens. These oils we cut with vit-e and this in turn cause a lot of people to develop lipoid pnumonia and some of them die. Saying that vaping caused these issues is lies, its prop from big tobacco and gov. Fact - the first ten states in america to propse a ban on vaping were indeed the top 10 tobacco tax takers....

In short;

If you smoke then swapping to vaping will greatly improve your quality of life and also its longevity. (this is not just an opinion this is scientific hard fact)

If you dont smoke or vape then dont bother starting.

P.s please excuse the probable 135 spelling mistakes above


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

GMme said:


> In america, (where most of the negative press is coming from) there are no legislations in place to ensure that liquids do not contain these so called nasties, here in the uk we have a thing called the TPD ( Tobacco Protocal Directive)


 TPD is a stupid EU law and hope it gets dropped post brexit... all it's really done is reduce the size of tanks and e liquid bottles which makes things more difficult for the consumer.


----------



## unclezillion (Sep 17, 2017)

Vaping is banned here in Thailand. tobacco is not although a new law technically bans you from smoking in your home and within 5 meters of a house.


----------



## hellmr (Nov 29, 2012)

Sasnak said:


> Hope you are okay @hellmr as I'm aware you haven't been well


 Thanks a lot for asking mate, I dodged a bullet! Things were happening too fast to think or to have pity on my-self lol .i got cancer diagnosed and got it operated in 5 weeks of the day they suspected. Overall I survived and well, I gained loads of weight for no reason the doctors here at HongKong said its something happens after total thyroidectomy and things should back to normal once my body adapts to the replacement drugs. I am on 25 T3 + 125 T4 ed. feeling a little tired and unmotived, not sure if it is the medicines or just aftershock. Now I started to feel I need to get back on track and continue to lose weight and get in better shape. 
For the vape part, I am only vaping liquid @ 3mg nic from dinner lady, and BLVK both are British companies, and both are authentic stuff. As I can't eat sweets, it makes a great cheat for the sweets feeling still zero carbs involved and calming effect.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Good to hear you are getting better



hellmr said:


> Thanks a lot for asking mate


----------



## ShawnBrown (Dec 11, 2019)

i've seen people who started vaping to quit smoking. they usually end up not knowing how to quit vaping, so wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## TALBOTL (Feb 13, 2019)

GMme said:


> In short;
> 
> If you smoke then swapping to vaping will greatly improve your quality of life and also its longevity. (this is not just an opinion this is scientific hard fact)
> 
> ...


 Exactly this, I wouldn't just start vaping as something to do - there are more and more studies now linking popcorn lung and other issues with vaping.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

as above, why on earth would you start vaping and give yourself a nicotine habit if you are not a smoker , its a bit like waking up one morning and deciding you fancy a shot of heroin to go with your coffee (yes its a bit of an extreme comparison but just as fu**ing pointless)


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

"is it OK to vape?"

As long as your boyfriend hasn't got a problem with it.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

unclezillion said:


> Vaping is banned here in Thailand. tobacco is not although a new law technically bans you from smoking in your home and within 5 meters of a house.


 Why not in your house ? 
fire dangers ? 
although I do understand the public prohibitions

even as I smoker I found it gross having someone blowing smoke in my face in the middle of the street . Vape or not


----------



## Tonysco (Sep 6, 2019)

I dont mind people smoking about me outside, but we don't allow it in our house.

The only time i was in real trouble with the police was about 11 years ago. I was out with a few pals waiting in a line to get a taxi home after drinks in the pub. Some loud arsehole was in front mouthing off to his pals and having a ***. When he took a draw he turned round and blew the smoke straight in my face.

Don't think he realised i was there tbh and if he apologised it would of been alright, but he just turned round. I spun him around and asked for an apology, but he just went straight in my face so i cracked him in the jaw. 2 police were across the street and saw it. Caution for assault but nothing further happened.


----------



## unclezillion (Sep 17, 2017)

anna1 said:


> Why not in your house ?
> fire dangers ?
> although I do understand the public prohibitions
> 
> even as I smoker I found it gross having someone blowing smoke in my face in the middle of the street . Vape or not


 its basically to protect non smokers. Non smokers can call the police if they are abused by smokers. whether or not it is actually enforceable is another matter


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

unclezillion said:


> its basically to protect non smokers. Non smokers can call the police if they are abused by smokers. whether or not it is actually enforceable is another matter


 Bit drastic but some people are insensitive smoking their lungs out next to kids etc

I agree there should be designated areas for smokers but in your house you should be able to do what you want


----------



## unclezillion (Sep 17, 2017)

anna1 said:


> Bit drastic but some people are insensitive smoking their lungs out next to kids etc
> 
> I agree there should be designated areas for smokers but in your house you should be able to do what you want


 should your "partner", housemates, or children also have the right to live in a smoke free environment? when i smoked i never smoked in the house.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

unclezillion said:


> should your "partner", housemates, or children also have the right to live in a smoke free environment? when i smoked i never smoked in the house.


 Of course they shouldn't

Law should be applicable to those who aren't

#foreveralone# only.


----------

